# My trip to Philadelphia



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to Philadelphia last Friday, and came back Monday. Had a great time until I wrenched some muscles in my back (whole other story - I've been dying the past 3 days from the pain).

Anyway, I usually go to Philly once a year - there is a charity event where you can meet the players and get pics and autographs, and I also catch a game there the day before. I will say that it was DAMN, DAMN cold. Tons of snow already on the ground from earlier in the week. And, it snowed heavily on Saturday, and some more came down on Sunday....

At Saturday's game, the Flyers lost, and lost bad, unfortunately. But, can you believe that I actually caught a puck at the game! That was majorly cool... Probably will never happen again.

Since I've basically been stuck in a seated position because of my back problems I had a chance to take a few pics a little while ago... Some of the items have been posted on here by me before - but I took a few photos to show all the stuff together. Not bad for 3 carnival trips, I think... 17 players total.

This is of my home office - which also has a guest bed in the room... (all 4 framed jerseys are signed by the player on the jersey number, and the 3 hockey sticks are signed as well - you just may not see it in these particular pics because of the flash from the camera)

All photos are signed by the player too...









All Claude Giroux stuff (jersey is signed by him, stick is signed by him, photo is signed by him, and the 2 orange matted photos are Giroux and I)









The new Mason jersey I just got signed Sunday. Plus, the orange matted photos are Voracek and I, and Scott Hartnell and I. Plus, there is a t-shirt signed by Hartnell:









Game used/Max Talbot autographed stick, with two signed photos of Kelly Hu below that 









Giroux figure I had signed Sunday:









Collection of pucks signed so far:









Jersey canvas I had signed in 2012 and 2013:









2nd Jersey canvas I had signed Sunday:









Signed picture of Bryz, plus a puck signed Sunday by the actor, David Boreanaz, AND the puck next to it is the one I actually caught while at last Saturday's Flyers game. That was so cool to catch a puck!









I think this is my single favorite signed item - Signed by Jaromir Jagr:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a pic of the snow coming down as I made my way to the stadium for Saturday's game. The taxi can't go inside of the parking area, so he had to drop me off on the street.










And, a pic of the game from where I sat at. the 5th row behind the Flyer's bench. What is so cool is that I actually had the EXACT same seat last year when I went too...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You must like hockey. :watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> You must like hockey. :watching:


Sho nuff   

Best sport in the world


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> . . . Best sport in the world


I always said, and still do, "Best GAME on the planet". :mrgreen:

31 years working outside Detroit. 
In the pre-cable days, we got three "regular" and one UHF Channel stations.
Plus Windsor broadcast channel 9. 
Every Saturday night was "Hockey Night in Canada". 
With Don Cherry. Doesn't get any better than THAT !

I never took a shine to Michigan or Michigan State. Once a Husker, ALWAYS a Husker. Class of '66.
The Lions always got their brains beat out. Ugh. But, Sparky and the Tigers, decent.

And, THE RED WINGS. One of the orginal six teams. And Gordy ! A puck holds down my bills. 
And then the kid came along. Steve Yzerman. 19 years as Captain. The nicest, most unselfish, and the toughest sniper ever. :smt1099

Oops, I forgot. The Red Barn. Olympia. Couldn't really call it an "arena".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Sho nuff
> 
> Best sport in the world


I went to a boxing match once, and a hockey game broke out. :anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't get to grow up watching Don Cherry, but he is a character when I see him on tv. I have the NHL tv package so I can see any game I want. And, the Canucks are my second fav team. I see him pop up during the break of some of the Canucks games.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I actually have two signed Jagr jerseys. One signed in Philly two years ago, and a second signed when he was in Dallas last year.

I'm outta room in my home office after hanging up a Giroux, Mason, Simmonds and Jagr in fullsize frames. This time, I bought a shadow box and folded up my 2nd Jagr jersey.... This was I can still display it, without it taking up quite so much room on the wall.

So, small one:



















And, large one 









No more room for signed jerseys now....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice collection! Yup, a serious fan, I'd say. 

Anyone who has a "spare" puck box on hand, just in case they catch one at the game 
(only way you could already have it boxed, right?), well, that there's a fan. :mrgreen:

Don't think I've ever seen Kelly Hu play, though; pretty sure I would have remembered it...


Hope your back gets un-screwed-up soon. I've only done that a few times, but I still remember it -- vividly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahaha, thanks.

Actually, before I left for my trip, I knew I'd be getting stuff signed. I had that last fulsize jersey frame ordered and on the wall a month ago. And, I had a bunch of empty puck stands ordered already. So when I got home with the latest signed pucks, I could throw them up already. Also, had the frames with th orange mats in them, for my pictures with the players.

Since this was my 3rd trip to do this, I planned ahead. I always hated coming home with this stuff, and then waiting 2-3 weeks for the stuff I ordered to come in, so I could display the items. This year, I planned ahead.

So yea, I had 1 extra one for that puck I caught :mrgreen::mrgreen:

As for Kelly Hu - she's done some tv shows in the past few years. I first saw her in the tv show Nash Bridges in the 1990s. She was also in Martial Law (popular tv show for a while) and in the Scorpion King and a Jet Li movie.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, it pays in many ways to plan ahead. If you know you're going to need the stuff eventually, get it sooner, rather than later. 
As I tell my wife about many items I buy in bulk; "Hey, it's not like it's going to spoil/go stale; might as well stock-up now."

I bet more than a few folks wish they had done this re: stocking-up on ammo.

And seriously, there isn't a cave deep enough for me to be living in, that I wouldn't know who Kelly Hu is. 
She just doesn't drop-in to North Dakota very often, so we don't get a chance to talk as much as I'd like... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, Kelly Hu is a hottie. She came to an event in Houston about a year ago. 

As for the hockey stuff - I'm already counting down the days to next years event  

They make t-shirts that look sorta like jerseys, with the players names and number on the back. I'm gonna get a couple of those signed next year and framed. After that - it'll just be pucks until I get a bigger house


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

+1 on the ..Jagr jerseys.... even tho He bounced out of the PENGUIN org. for a while .
Always a fav.


----------

